# bubbleponics superior to aeroponics



## moash (Aug 22, 2009)

hello all.....
ive been using an aero/nft system....but after reading rosemans threads and everything else about bubbleponics, ive been considering switching over.....what r yalls opinion on the subject


----------



## moash (Aug 22, 2009)

leave a message at the beep....


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know about aeroponics but bubbleponics is a trademarked proprietary name for nothing but a simple DWC system that used a water pump and feeder tubes for the first couple weeks which is unnecessary anyway. Ironic that the name bubbleponics is owned by those who don't have faith in the bubbles.


----------



## 420hydro (Aug 22, 2009)

"Bubbleponics" is good for a couple of plants. Aeroponics is scalable from a few plants up to a dozen or more - check out  https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 22, 2009)

Bubbleponics, DWC - Same thing. Personally I like to combine DWC and Aero together, you get the benefits of both. Aero increases nutrient, h2o and o2 intake, while the DWC keeps a steady feed line and if there is a power cut there's not a lot of damage done because the roots still have access to plenty of water while the aero pumps aren't working!


----------



## smppro (Aug 22, 2009)

i would say aero since air is your main goal and you get more, with the plants hanging in AIR and hit by all the water they need opposed to sitting in water trying to get all the air they need.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 22, 2009)

Aeroponics may indeed be the most advanced system scientifically and it might produce marginally higher yields. But I don't know that it is the best choice for the novice since it is more complex and more expensive. There is a lot to be said for the simplicity and clarity (and economy) of the passive DWC that's bubble-based.


----------



## smppro (Aug 22, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> Aeroponics may indeed be the most advanced system scientifically and it might produce marginally higher yields. But I don't know that it is the best choice for the novice since it is more complex and more expensive. There is a lot to be said for the simplicity and clarity (and economy) of the passive DWC that's bubble-based.


I agree with you there, not the easiest system to maintain, if you want ease then spraying water out of tubing directly on the pot then letting in fall atleast 8in to the res is the easiest. No clogging and plenty of aeration in the rez.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 22, 2009)

smppro said:


> I agree with you there, not the easiest system to maintain, if you want ease then spraying water out of tubing directly on the pot then letting in fall atleast 8in to the res is the easiest. No clogging and plenty of aeration in the rez.


I think no water pumps and no tubes at all is the easiest. I'm seeing absolutely no difference in growth rates from relying only on lots of bubbles and the mist they produce to take care of the plant before roots are in the water. And roots reached the water faster this way. I can see pumps and tubes for a very large operation but not for the 3 or 4 plant guy.


----------



## smppro (Aug 22, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I think no water pumps and no tubes at all is the easiest. I'm seeing absolutely no difference in growth rates from relying only on lots of bubbles and the mist they produce to take care of the plant before roots are in the water. And roots reached the water faster this way. I can see pumps and tubes for a very large operation but not for the 3 or 4 plant guy.


Thats true i am thinking on a larger scale, i have an outdoor verticle setup that uses 1 half inch pipe for the entire system, this way its pretty much impossible to clog and the water is always circulated which helps with high temps. This way i never have to worry about a small tube, sprayer, or airstone getting clogged, although clogged airstones seem to be a thing of the past i never really ran into that problem. As soon as im done flowering my soil ladies im starting my aero/dwc. Just a tote with 16 2in net pots, about a donzen sprayers raised to the pots, with 2 air stones in the water, i think its over kill but should insure a nice enviroment


----------



## snail240 (Aug 22, 2009)

smppro said:


> Thats true i am thinking on a larger scale, i have an outdoor verticle setup that uses 1 half inch pipe for the entire system, this way its pretty much impossible to clog and the water is always circulated which helps with high temps. This way i never have to worry about a small tube, sprayer, or airstone getting clogged, although clogged airstones seem to be a thing of the past i never really ran into that problem. As soon as im done flowering my soil ladies im starting my aero/dwc. Just a tote with 16 2in net pots, about a donzen sprayers raised to the pots, with 2 air stones in the water, i think its over kill but should insure a nice enviroment


 Why not just go ebb/flow? Im switching everything over to ebb/flow I have been running a drip system for a few months and feeding tubes piss me off.

Ebb/flow is by far the most simple to upkeep and grow with. DWC I am going to try but seems like to much work dealing with the roots and switching res. And if it gets hot in the summer I can run 1 water cooler for 1 res other then some crazy setup to cool all the buckets.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 22, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Why not just go ebb/flow? Im switching everything over to ebb/flow I have been running a drip system for a few months and feeding tubes piss me off.
> 
> Ebb/flow is by far the most simple to upkeep and grow with. DWC I am going to try but seems like to much work dealing with the roots and switching res. And if it gets hot in the summer I can run 1 water cooler for 1 res other then some crazy setup to cool all the buckets.


You should post a description of the system you plan or a link, I'm curious. Is it a diy? It has no feers or drips? Do you intend to start germinated seeds in it?


----------



## moash (Aug 22, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Why not just go ebb/flow? Im switching everything over to ebb/flow I have been running a drip system for a few months and feeding tubes piss me off.
> 
> Ebb/flow is by far the most simple to upkeep and grow with. DWC I am going to try but seems like to much work dealing with the roots and switching res. And if it gets hot in the summer I can run 1 water cooler for 1 res other then some crazy setup to cool all the buckets.


 im not looking for most simple....im looking for better productivity


----------



## happyface (Aug 22, 2009)

whoa whoa i wasnt even gonna post because Roseman is my boy.but i would say that Aero is def superior over DWC. theres is more xoygen to the roots which accelerates the plant growth. i was amazed with how fast my plants grew in my aero system.well i stated as a young jedi learning most of what i kno from roseman EVEN WHEN HE WAS M.I.A for awhile i freakin learned everything he wrote.

well i would say if you have never grown before then yes DWC. but if you have experience AERO is where its at.
ROSEMAN NO OFFENSE IF YOU SEE THIS. YOU ARE STILL THE MAN


----------



## moash (Aug 22, 2009)

happyface said:


> whoa whoa i wasnt even gonna post because Roseman is my boy.but i would say that Aero is def superior over DWC. theres is more xoygen to the roots which accelerates the plant growth. i was amazed with how fast my plants grew in my aero system.well i stated as a young jedi learning most of what i kno from roseman EVEN WHEN HE WAS M.I.A for awhile i freakin learned everything he wrote.
> 
> well i would say if you have never grown before then yes DWC. but if you have experience AERO is where its at.
> ROSEMAN NO OFFENSE IF YOU SEE THIS. YOU ARE STILL THE MAN


 thanks for the input
thats what i figured


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think there is any reliable evidence that aeroponics produces bigger yields than DWC. I really think this is like mediocre golfers arguing over the latest titanium putter. The big difference is between the growers and the care they take.


----------



## smppro (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive done ebbnflow , its easy but not the most productive which is what we are looking for. i dont see a lot of professional dwc systems out there aside from floating raft, aero and nft are the way most greenhouses produce there crops(vegetables). So there might not be a side by side marijuana test, but the people that grow legall produce plants seem to have made their decision. So i dont think there is a huge difference but i think it makes since that aero is more productive. 

But honestly i dont think there is a true aeroponics setup on this site, everything i have seen is low pressure areoponics


----------



## moash (Aug 23, 2009)

smppro said:


> Ive done ebbnflow , its easy but not the most productive which is what we are looking for. i dont see a lot of professional dwc systems out there aside from floating raft, aero and nft are the way most greenhouses produce there crops(vegetables). So there might not be a side by side marijuana test, but the people that grow legall produce plants seem to have made their decision. So i dont think there is a huge difference but i think it makes since that aero is more productive.
> 
> But honestly i dont think there is a true aeroponics setup on this site, everything i have seen is low pressure areoponics


 good point...
low pressured aero is jusst like nft,imo


----------



## snail240 (Aug 24, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> You should post a description of the system you plan or a link, I'm curious. Is it a diy? It has no feers or drips? Do you intend to start germinated seeds in it?


Just setting up flood trays 3 foot by 3 foot 2 of them with 600 watt on each. I could do 4ft by 4ft but I think personaly I would need 1k watt lights.

Simple 2 trays running on 2 res and 2 pumps to flood trays every 2 hours or so.

I use clones in peat pellets and hoppfully I can find some hydroton somwhere in big bags if not ill use peagravel not a problem. Dont know how pea gravle works in ebb/flow but I know it works in drip.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

IS,

The advantage of Bubbleponics to a newbie is the ability to grow from seed or small seedling. The pump and feeder hose supply the plants with a good nutrious start. As they say, breakfast is the most important meal! With classic DWC you have to wait for an established root system to hit the water. Most newbies have trouble getting it that far. After the roots hit the water you can take the pump and feeder tubes out if you want to although I leave the pump in for further airiation and res cooling.


----------



## moash (Aug 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> IS,
> 
> The advantage of Bubbleponics to a newbie is the ability to grow from seed or small seedling. The pump and feeder hose supply the plants with a good nutrious start. As they say, breakfast is the most important meal! With classic DWC you have to wait for an established root system to hit the water. Most newbies have trouble getting it that far. After the roots hit the water you can take the pump and feeder tubes out if you want to although I leave the pump in for further airiation and res cooling.


 good point
how does leaving the pump in cool the water down


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

Increased water movement provided by the pump moves things around faster and moving water doesn't absorb as much heat. Is river water hot?


----------



## moash (Aug 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Increased water movement provided by the pump moves things around faster and moving water doesn't absorb as much heat. Is river water hot?


i suppose not but river water dont have a running motor in it and is not closed contained.....


----------



## Atomizer (Aug 24, 2009)

Rivers have huge mass and area, but the main difference is there not driven along by a heat generating electric pump


----------



## Roseman (Aug 24, 2009)

Running, moving water IS cooler than standing water is the point. 

*So, What Is Bubbleponics, Exactly, compared to Drip or Aeroponic?

*The worlds first continuous plant feeding system, Bubbleponics is a hybrid design that takes the best from both worlds of the Deep Water Culture (aka DWC, bubbler) and Drip systems. Since the nutrient mix is highly oxygenated, Bubbleponics converts its drip function to a constant feed flow directly to the inner roots. Without needing to take breaks or use a timer to allow the root base to drain and absorb oxygen, plants in the Bubbleponic system are able to deliver unparalleled growth energy. 

This advantage is particularly pronounced during early vegetative phases when the plants root mass is still relatively small. Cuttings placed into the system experience no noticeable transplant shock and practically start growing immediately. *In experiments measured against leading aeroponic systems, the Bubbleponic design shaved, on average, four days from a two week growing cycle, a 30% growth rate increase over Aeroponics in the early vegetative stage;* truly amazing. As the root mass of the respective plants grow larger, growth rate advantages were less evident, however, the plants in the Bubbleponic planter maintained their 4-5 day lead over the aeroponic plants throughout the cycle. 

In a series of stress tests, plants in the Bubbleponic system performed remarkably when recovering from an over-fertilized condition. With almost the entire root mass destroyed, Bubbleponics was able to revive 67% of the plants which started re-growing new roots and were able to complete their cycle. None of the other plants in the aeroponic products survived this stress test. The tests concluded that the Bubbleponic system provided significant recovery advantages over other systems when it came to anything that stressed or killed that root mass. 

*Hub Feeding Ensures Consistency*

The Bubbleponic design is, ironically enough, one of the first hydroponic products to use real irrigation parts. This includes a hub feed system, where the main flow from the water pump is broken up into 6 smaller feeder tubes via a pressure regulating irrigation distributor. No other plants sites are thus dependant on any other as they would be in most drip systems that use Ted designs. This also ensures identical feeding conditions at each site. 


*The Ideal Maintenance Solution*

 Almost all the parts used can be obtained from a local hardware store or Walmart or A Pet Store.. By using mainstream brands in the design it allows the end user to easily replace individual parts in a pinch through out their many years of bubbleponicing! 

The entire irrigation system can be dismantled by hand, requiring no tools. The distribution hubs cap can be unscrewed to remove the plastic filter inside. Once dismantled, the parts can easily be cleaned and re-assembled. No other system, and Ive seen my share, allows you such easy access to the nuts and bolts. All other hype aside, if there was ever a reason to consider purchasing a hydro kit, maintenance should be at the top of the list. 

*Easy As Pie*

Considering that there are no timers to set and tweak for the water pump, and that the unit is totally self contained and mobile, this is one of the simplest designs around. From setup to final clean up, bar none, one of the best high speed hydroponic systems on the market. Bubbleponics has raised the bar and changes everything we are to expect from modern hydroponics.

Amen.


----------



## nikk (Aug 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Running, moving water IS cooler than standing water is the point.
> 
> *So, What Is Bubbleponics, Exactly, compared to Drip or Aeroponic?
> 
> ...


you sound like the pitchman for the company....are you the ceo behind stealth hydro?


----------



## moash (Aug 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Running, moving water IS cooler than standing water is the point.
> 
> *So, What Is Bubbleponics, Exactly, compared to Drip or Aeroponic?*
> 
> ...


 ive read that before...which is y i posted this thread,cuz u make it sound more productive than other systems....
just trying to get diff opinions on the subject....


----------



## Roseman (Aug 24, 2009)

nikk said:


> you sound like the pitchman for the company....are you the ceo behind stealth hydro?


I wish. I'm 
just a loyal customer, but they have given me freebies (gift certificates) to write for them. I used to be a proof reader for an insunrace company .


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, you got this Bubblehead's view on things. If your pump is producing more heat than the cooling effect of movng water your pump is clogged. But that is just a side issue to Bubbleponics. Some do, some don't leave it in. The advantage of the feeder tubes is still a great way for newbie to learn. Also, the pump can help when draining the res. Connect a piece of hose and it takes about a minute to dump the res. I have the drain plug and almost wish I hadn't since it's just another thing to go wrong and lead to a big problem.


----------



## xpac7007 (Aug 24, 2009)

moash said:


> good point
> how does leaving the pump in cool the water down



Actually i just took my irrigation hub out of my tank because the roots are far enough into the water but i did leave my pump in. I have my pump set to 2 hours on and 2 hours off all day. I have noticed that when the pump is off the water is 3 degrees higher than when it is running. But the main reason i left it in is because it keeps the water moving when it is on and keeps it mixed up.


----------



## nikk (Aug 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I wish. I'm
> just a loyal customer, but they have given me freebies (gift certificates) to write for them. I used to be a proof reader for an insunrace company .


thats why you are the man bro,nuff respect


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 24, 2009)

There's nothing about moving water that makes it cooler than standing water. I'll give $100 to anyone who can provide a link to a credible source that says there is. People believe all kinds of things and there are people who believe you have to force water up and into a netpot to make a seedling grow optimally. There are also people on this site who believe the mist from the bubbles can do the same thing just as well and much simpler. I personally believe everyone should try it both ways and see for themselves.

What is ironic is that the bubbleheads, the advocates of the feeder tubes, are not the ones who believe in the bubbles - the other side does. Why isn't it the feeder tube heads?


----------



## Bongtok4u (Aug 24, 2009)

well i have pulled my tubes and i leavr the pump and it seems to help keep my ressi temps down and prevent algae. I wouldnt want my water just stagnet, you have to have somekind of movment. just my opinion. 
and i dont think the bubbles alone would do it.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 24, 2009)

nikk said:


> you sound like the pitchman for the company....are you the ceo behind stealth hydro?


After reading thousands of Roseman's post he is the best pitchman out there for this product. HE HAS TON'S OF EXPERIENCE WITH THE SYSTEM. So he has found a product he likes and it works and he has no problem sharing that info. Heck if only the PAID pitchmen knew half of what he does about their products we would all be better off! Props to Roseman for sharing what works for him! and just about everyone else that uses the system too!! Don't hate people for speaking about something they believe in 100% and proving that it works!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

IS,

We do both. BP is a better starter and works better for newbies! When do you put your plants in DWC? Are they fully rooted past the RW cube?


----------



## snail240 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bongtok4u said:


> well i have pulled my tubes and i leavr the pump and it seems to help keep my ressi temps down and prevent algae. I wouldnt want my water just stagnet, you have to have somekind of movment. just my opinion.
> and i dont think the bubbles alone would do it.


Air bubbles are movement no? I know guys to this day that have never heard of putting "feeder tubes" in a DWC setup.

If they where gonna buy pumps they would just save the effort and run aeroponics and worry about 1 pump 1 ress30 plants....

Pumps in DWC is new to me and as it works I see no need for it. Its bubblebonics. Add a pump and thats just a DRIP system just built in res for space. Some companys build recirculating systems with res for each plant and they made some funky name for it flood drain each bucket one big res.


You ask me its a new system and could be perfected 1 pump to more tubs shorter tubs and constantly pump water to the tubes with a constant overflow. Could make it so you wouldnt have to mess with roots aswell. 

Give me a while ill build somthing.


----------



## nikk (Aug 24, 2009)

tSunami13 said:


> After reading thousands of Roseman's post he is the best pitchman out there for this product. HE HAS TON'S OF EXPERIENCE WITH THE SYSTEM. So he has found a product he likes and it works and he has no problem sharing that info. Heck if only the PAID pitchmen knew half of what he does about their products we would all be better off! Props to Roseman for sharing what works for him! and just about everyone else that uses the system too!! Don't hate people for speaking about something they believe in 100% and proving that it works!


ayo my man,you jumping to conclusions,i was just joking with him,i have nothing but the up most respect for him and his nephew,i modeled my grow room on the strength or his advice alone,so you need to take a puff of that night night cnd chill,and besides im pretty sure if roseman would of found what i said offensive(even tho it wasnt)he would've stuck up for himself,i swear roll it up has too many heroes sometimes,


----------



## moash (Aug 24, 2009)

nikk said:


> ayo my man,you jumping to conclusions,i was just joking with him,i have nothing but the up most respect for him and his nephew,i modeled my grow room on the strength or his advice alone,so you need to take a puff of that night night cnd chill,and besides im pretty sure if roseman would of found what i said offensive(even tho it wasnt)he would've stuck up for himself,i swear roll it up has too many heroes sometimes,


 lol...................


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> IS,
> 
> We do both. BP is a better starter and works better for newbies! When do you put your plants in DWC? Are they fully rooted past the RW cube?


I put mine in rockwool when they have a 1cm taproot. Adding pumps and tubes to a DWC with good bubbles is a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

It's just that his passion is sometimes confused with a profit motive. Taint so!

Snail,

You can definately build one cheaper but some are not mechanically gifted (i. e. me) and you learn the basics of growing hydro. Feeder tubes are not needed when the roots hit the water. Then it turns into a 6 port DWC system. You start with reg seeds in all 6, get your usual 3 fems and grow to completion. I've done it 5 times in the last year.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

IS, how many plants have you grown?


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> IS, how many plants have you grown?


None, I'm just a big poser.


----------



## moash (Aug 24, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> None, I'm just a big poser.


 lmao....lolololololol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have a bubbleponic system?


----------



## Roseman (Aug 24, 2009)

nikk said:


> thats why you are the man bro,nuff respect


 
I know the owner, he's a good friend, owns the copyright to the word BUBBLEPONICS, but I do so much teaching of DIY, showing how to do it without buying the kit, that he gets frustrated with me sometimes.

My DIY Bubbleponics DWC

PARTS , PUMPS


----------



## moash (Aug 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Do you have a bubbleponic system?


 me
no thats y i posted the thread


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

No, I was refering to IS.

Needless to say I have an opinion.

Check out this thread and we will show you how to be a good grower. Go back about 50 or so pages for a good snapshot of how we do things.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/7897-stealth-hydro-bubbleponics-systems-1278.html


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 25, 2009)

moash, I think you already have the picture that if you want to get into pumps and tubes you may as well go all the way and do an aero system. I think you are correct. I've decided against that for now because frankly, I don't sell it, don't want to sell it, and just don't have a need for a larger operation. I still use the tote from my Stealth Hydro kit and that's all. No, I use the two reflectors too. My next grow I am going to a larger tote doing five plants (my OG Kush seeds came yesterday!).

My personal conclusion is that "bubbleponics" is nothing but feeder tubes added to a classic DWC and given a catchy name. It is in fact less bubbleponics than the DWC because it doesn't rely on the bubbles but instead on the tubes. I guess tube-ponics didn't have the same ring though. So the question is - do the pumps and tubes really get seedlings further advanced in the time before their roots hit water? In my opinion, no. In my current grow my roots were in water on day 6. This was with the SH tote and 6 gal water. I don't think they are beating that but if they are it still isn't worth the pump and tubes for another day.

It seems to me as new growers grope their way through all the "systems" and hype, they go one of two ways: either they stick with simple DWC (the real way to put the bubbles in the ponics) or they move to ebb and flow or aero. Both of those are good options I suppose if you want to to scale up and do large grows. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you decide, good luck!


----------



## smppro (Aug 25, 2009)

anybody ever run the bubbleponics without the airstones? that seems like the ultimate goal, i believe water falling atleast 8in should cause enough aeration in the water, then all you have is a pump and lines that wont clog, problem free.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> moash, I think you already have the picture that if you want to get into pumps and tubes you may as well go all the way and do an aero system. I think you are correct. I've decided against that for now because frankly, I don't sell it, don't want to sell it, and just don't have a need for a larger operation. I still use the tote from my Stealth Hydro kit and that's all. No, I use the two reflectors too. My next grow I am going to a larger tote doing five plants (my OG Kush seeds came yesterday!).
> 
> My personal conclusion is that "bubbleponics" is nothing but feeder tubes added to a classic DWC and given a catchy name. It is in fact less bubbleponics than the DWC because it doesn't rely on the bubbles but instead on the tubes. I guess tube-ponics didn't have the same ring though. So the question is - do the pumps and tubes really get seedlings further advanced in the time before their roots hit water? In my opinion, no. In my current grow my roots were in water on day 6. This was with the SH tote and 6 gal water. I don't think they are beating that but if they are it still isn't worth the pump and tubes for another day.
> 
> It seems to me as new growers grope their way through all the "systems" and hype, they go one of two ways: either they stick with simple DWC (the real way to put the bubbles in the ponics) or they move to ebb and flow or aero. Both of those are good options I suppose if you want to to scale up and do large grows. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you decide, good luck!


yup..you got it right..feeder tubes,pumps and irrigation hub and airstone..I have grown aero and BP and to tell you the truth.....NO system is worth a fuck if the grower aint got it yet.Whats with the Lose the tubes? Man you would have no idea about that if i wouldnt have brought it up.Simple man,by the time they get clogged,(if they do)*IF THEY DO*..then we take em out..but to skip all that ,as soon as the roots touch water,tubes commin out,that simple.How easy do you want it?Ill tell you from experience it doesnt get any simpler than a BP.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 25, 2009)

All in all...heres a lil secret..ITS THE GROWER..NOT THE SYSTEM that yields heavy.You can have the best system but if you never grown a plant you will kill em.
Theres no areo vs. BP...its grower vs. grower.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> All in all...heres a lil secret..ITS THE GROWER..NOT THE SYSTEM that yields heavy.You can have the best system but if you never grown a plant you will kill em.
> Theres no areo vs. BP...its grower vs. grower.


An absolute fact! Most of the hype about this new system or these new nutes are just marketing ploys to get us to buy something new. I've often compared it to bunch of mediocre golfers arguing about which new high tech titanium putter is better.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> An absolute fact! Most of the hype about this new system or these new nutes are just marketing ploys to get us to buy something new. I've often compared it to bunch of mediocre golfers arguing about which new high tech titanium putter is better.


 i use nothing but callaway fusion and the hybrids!LOL


----------



## moash (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> All in all...heres a lil secret..ITS THE GROWER..NOT THE SYSTEM that yields heavy.You can have the best system but if you never grown a plant you will kill em.
> Theres no areo vs. BP...its grower vs. grower.


 i agree....but if u use that system correctly then.....what better yeilds?


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfection is when the only limiting factor is the genetics of the seed. The grower does everything just right and the system does its job. Where systems probably matter more is for very large grows and there it is because of time and labor efficiency more than because one system is going to make the plants grow better than another.


----------



## moash (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> Perfection is when the only limiting factor is the genetics of the seed. The grower does everything just right and the system does its job. Where systems probably matter more is for very large grows and there it is because of time and labor efficiency more than because one system is going to make the plants grow better than another.


 which is y ebb/flow is more commonly used????


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

moash said:


> which is y ebb/flow is more commonly used????


 No ebb and flow is not most commonly used and requires more upkeep that DWC.You can have the best system out there and be so new you cant even get your ph correct and kill the plants.It WILL happen.Know before you grow.


----------



## smppro (Aug 26, 2009)

Regardless of how good the grower or strain is there are still systems that produce faster than others, if you use the same grower with 2 different systems, you will get 2 different results.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

smppro said:


> Regardless of how good the grower or strain is there are still systems that produce faster than others, if you use the same grower with 2 different systems, you will get 2 different results.


 Who in the hell told u that?Have u ever grown a plant?Its all about the technique that grower goes about using that yeilds heavier..NOT THE SYSTEM!


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

ebb/flow is the easiest and more productive then anything ive seen. Depends on your style though if you want big plants ebb/flow isnt better DRIP or hempy methods all of these methods can be ran on a flood table with a res and drain to recirculate. DWC seems way productive but it looks pretty labor intense imma build somthing though to try it out. Havng to mess with the roots freaks me out for some reason.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> ebb/flow is the easiest and more productive then anything ive seen. Depends on your style though if you want big plants ebb/flow isnt better DRIP or hempy methods all of these methods can be ran on a flood table with a res and drain to recirculate. DWC seems way productive but it looks pretty labor intense imma build somthing though to try it out. Havng to mess with the roots freaks me out for some reason.


I can tell you from EXPERIENCE that DWC/Bubbleponics is by far the easiest maintained system out there..i check mine once a week..thats it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> ebb/flow is the easiest and more productive then anything ive seen. Depends on your style though if you want big plants ebb/flow isnt better DRIP or hempy methods all of these methods can be ran on a flood table with a res and drain to recirculate. DWC seems way productive but it looks pretty labor intense imma build somthing though to try it out. Havng to mess with the roots freaks me out for some reason.


 Please explain to me why ebb n flow is better for smaller plants?Since you know


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Please explain to me why ebb n flow is better for smaller plants?Since you know


4 plants per square foot.

1 res for how ever many plants you can afford to pump to.

Witch means 1 res to cool as well and clean.

Dont have to worry about tangled roots in my res or other ill effects from setting roots in water for 24/7 ie air pump fail or dieing roots left in res.

Can move sick plants out of guarden if infected with spidermites or other pests or fungi. Plants are movable by them self in a pot. Reuses your medium because doing lots of small plants thats a plus ever seen 80 gallons of soil every 2 weeks yeah you get looked at funny.

I could go on but it would take hours. For now ebb/flow is best DWC can be perfected to a better system but until then ebb/flow.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Please explain to me why ebb n flow is better for smaller plants?Since you know


i dont know,i really wanted to get into ebb and flow for the main reason that the roots are suspended in air,yeah i know that there is no real "wrong" way here,but i figure it like this,bubbleponics work by utilizing a pump and manifold to pump the water up to the roots right? and once the roots touch the water you technically dont need the manifold and pump anymore,but with the ebb and flow it takes the idea a lil further buy making sure that the pump amd manifold are in constant use because the roots never "hit" the water per se,and because of the fact alone the roots are enveloped in fresh air.....either way the grower wins,and i know that you dont need to check either of em for days at a time....i have a bubbleponic system by the way,but i was always intrigued by ebb and flow,fuck it,i figure since you already have the pump and manifold that it shouldnt be too hard to rig an extra rubbermaid with an overflow valve to sit atop the rez anyway...but whatever i guess
oh and i wasnt assuming you were talking to me,i just jumped in to add my 2 cents...lol,dont take it the wrong way


----------



## Roseman (Aug 26, 2009)

You can say that moving or stiring water doesn't cool it, but I bet you stir your hot coffee or hot soup to cool it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

nikk said:


> i dont know,i really wanted to get into ebb and flow for the main reason that the roots are suspended in air,yeah i know that there is no real "wrong" way here,but i figure it like this,bubbleponics work by utilizing a pump and manifold to pump the water up to the roots right? and once the roots touch the water you technically dont need the manifold and pump anymore,but with the ebb and flow it takes the idea a lil further buy making sure that the pump amd manifold are in constant use because the roots never "hit" the water per se,and because of the fact alone the roots are enveloped in fresh air.....either way the grower wins,and i know that you dont need to check either of em for days at a time....i have a bubbleponic system by the way,but i was always intrigued by ebb and flow,fuck it,i figure since you already have the pump and manifold that it shouldnt be too hard to rig an extra rubbermaid with an overflow valve to sit atop the rez anyway...but whatever i guess
> oh and i wasnt assuming you were talking to me,i just jumped in to add my 2 cents...lol,dont take it the wrong way


No dissrespect taken..but we oxygenate the roots with airstones.In that area i would say DWC is better because the roots are in the bubbles..they not in an ebb n flow.Ebb n flow is good..just requires a lil more attention.
Its just a way of growing peepz.Trust me..its all on the grower and strain.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> 4 plants per square foot.
> 
> 1 res for how ever many plants you can afford to pump to.
> 
> ...


Please go on cause all that other shit is meanless and preventable..next


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> No dissrespect taken..but we oxygenate the roots with airstones.In that area i would say DWC is better because the roots are in the bubbles..they not in an ebb n flow.Ebb n flow is good..just requires a lil more attention.
> Its just a way of growing peepz.Trust me..its all on the grower and strain.


true indeed,i love my system because you and the big homey taught me everything i know,you taught me indirectly and you unk basically showed me the ropes,its all appreciated tho...hey i atleast know the differences between ebb and flo,DWC,bubbleponics and NFT,you can bet that 5 months ago i didnt know shit,and that was before i came on riu....so thanks for the info


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

nikk said:


> true indeed,i love my system because you and the big homey taught me everything i know,you taught me indirectly and you unk basically showed me the ropes,its all appreciated tho...hey i atleast know the differences between ebb and flo,DWC,bubbleponics and NFT,you can bet that 5 months ago i didnt know shit,and that was before i came on riu....so thanks for the info


Anytime bro ive just been asked to shed some light on this..
Ebb n Flow=GREAT.i know a guy that grows SUPREME bud in it,,i mean nuthin but the best in it,,and yeilds heavy too.
DWC=GREAT.i know a guy that grows SUPREME,,i mean nuthin but the best in it,,and yeilds awesome too.
not for you nikk but the ones that dont know.


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Please go on cause all that other shit is meanless and preventable..next


I dont understand your logic really. You cant just ignore proven systems and their results. Show me a DWC system running hundreds of small plants. 

I really wanna know if you can show me DWC system that is easy and more effective then ebb/flow running hundreds of plants. Its really not practicle and surprised your arguing that. Seen Aero, ebb/flow, DRIP,hempy and soil grows with hundreds of small plants but never a DWC wounder why?


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> I dont understand your logic really. You cant just ignore proven systems and their results. Show me a DWC system running hundreds of small plants.
> 
> I really wanna know if you can show me DWC system that is easy and more effective then ebb/flow running hundreds of plants. Its really not practicle and surprised your arguing that. Seen Aero, ebb/flow, DRIP,hempy and soil grows with hundreds of small plants but never a DWC wounder why?


maybe because tubs are bigger than buckets,space wise, i dont know,but thats my guess


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> I dont understand your logic really. You cant just ignore proven systems and their results. Show me a DWC system running hundreds of small plants.
> 
> I really wanna know if you can show me DWC system that is easy and more effective then ebb/flow running hundreds of plants. Its really not practicle and surprised your arguing that. Seen Aero, ebb/flow, DRIP,hempy and soil grows with hundreds of small plants but never a DWC wounder why?


Thats cause you havnt seen shit..you just said it..i need to explain no more!LOL


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Thats cause you havnt seen shit..you just said it..i need to explain no more!LOL


oh shit,you stylin on him son...lmao


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

show me a dwc system that isnt effective?


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> You can say that moving or stiring water doesn't cool it, but I bet you stir your hot coffee or hot soup to cool it.


That's because the temp of the air around the coffee is much lower and there is an energy (heat) transfer taking place. Even then, it isn't so much the stirring that helps to cool it, it is the metal spoon that transfers heat up and creates more surface area from which the heat transfer can be accelerated. A res is sealed and nothing that happens inside there will change the temp, it has to be acted upon by outside forces.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> it has to be acted upon by outside forces.


we on sum STAR WAR shit now?WTF?The stirring of the water makes it cooler .The momentum of the water makes it cooler..not much but it does.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> That's because the temp of the air around the coffee is much lower and there is an energy (heat) transfer taking place. Even then, it isn't so much the stirring that helps to cool it, it is the metal spoon that transfers heat up and creates more surface area from which the heat transfer can be accelerated. A res is sealed and nothing that happens inside there will change the temp, it has to be acted upon by outside forces.


but what about those that stir they're coffee with a straw hmmm?

just kidding,i see your point


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

I have read only a little on the RDWC (recirculating) but from what I gather it could be used to grow a hundred plants. I hear the plumbing is a big headache at that level though, and you could find yourself with a very large puddle. If we could all just grow six good plants we wouldn't need any systems that can grow a hundred.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I have read only a little on the RDWC (recirculating) but from what I gather it could be used to grow a hundred plants. I hear the plumbing is a big headache at that level though, and you could find yourself with a very large puddle. If we could all just grow six good plants we wouldn't need any systems that can grow a hundred.


preach on my brother,preach on


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

nikk said:


> but what about those that stir they're coffee with a straw hmmm?
> 
> just kidding,i see your point


I think they are just stirring and not cooling. This is not even a worthy subject for debate, it was settled by physicists - about 200 years ago.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

MAN they got MASS DWC factories ive seen in magazines and read about.Trying to find pics on that too..but mainly DWC is made to be stealthy so thats why they usually smaller.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I think they are just stirring and not cooling. This is not even a worthy subject for debate, it was settled by physicists - about 200 years ago.


i was just jokin my man,you too wound up....you need to smoke some of that piff and calm that ass down,lol


----------



## Roseman (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> we on sum STAR WAR shit now?WTF?The stirring of the water makes it cooler .The momentum of the water makes it cooler..not much but it does.


 
PurpDaddy, Why do you debate with an ostrich ? you know what they say about them?

head in the sand, etc, etc


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> PurpDaddy, Why do you debate with an ostrich that has never Flowered or harvested a pot plant but gives advice all day long on how to do it?


thats harsh...wow,he called him a bird,lmao


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> PurpDaddy, Why do you debate with an ostrich that has never Flowered or harvested a pot plant but gives advice all day long on how to do it?


 Well..i like a good debate.This one is silly,but worth shedding light over the darkness and unknown


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Thats cause you havnt seen shit..you just said it..i need to explain no more!LOL


Its funny to take the piss out of sombody?  Show me buddy I ADMIT I havent seen a DWC running hundreds of small plants. So show me.

Dont try and talk down to me, show me "Teach me" this is a grow site share info dont hold out if you no how to grow hundreds of plant easy and effectivly with DWC.

Dont claim I havent seen shit because you dont know me and I made no personal attacks on your self nore would I ever.

I can go give you LINKS to HUNDREDS of OTHER methods growing hundreds of small plants. Never seen a DWC did I say it didnt exist? Nope, I said I haddent seen one so show me.


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> PurpDaddy, Why do you debate with an ostrich that has never Flowered or harvested a pot plant, or never grown with bubbleponics or Aerponics, but gives advice all day long on how to do it?
> 
> This is an Aeroponic -Bubbleponic thread. Who cares what anyone thinks who has never used either one.


Yay lets talk down to people we dont know because we make 242490 posts and make blue letters to make myself stick out......

I mean honestly you could have just told him to stop arguing but no had to insult sombody in the process by making assumptions as if they where fact as if you know everything.

Im here to learn teach me show me what I want to see or else I will "assume" im right sence you know me and all my thoughts and actions.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Yay lets talk down to people we dont know because we make 242490 posts and make blue letters to make myself stick out......
> 
> I mean honestly you could have just told him to stop arguing but no had to insult sombody in the process by making assumptions as if they where fact as if you know everything.
> 
> Im here to learn teach me show me what I want to see or else I will "assume" im right sence you know me and all my thoughts and actions.


im saying,you kinda sorta brung it on yourself,these guys,purp and roseman ONLY help people on here,they just give they're views and opinions,you come in here questioning they're views without even thinking about the amount of experience they have,they are some pretty stand up dudes if you ask me,shit and for the record,purp hardly EVER gets mad,i been trying to bait him for months....just kidding purp,but seriously tho,you say you come in here to be informed,but you thread jack just to debate a proven system and to spread your views and ideology ,and he clearly stated that bubbleponics is HIS system of choice....but whatever i guess,im not beefing with you by the way


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

heres my proof...


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

Those who try to stifle debate with attacks on those whose opinions differ never have the stronger position.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres my proof...


ay snail....how does it feel to know you just got sunned?
purp is a LEGEND around these parts,dont ever forget that
good job purp,btw


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Its funny to take the piss out of sombody?  Show me buddy I ADMIT I havent seen a DWC running hundreds of small plants. So show me.
> 
> Dont try and talk down to me, show me "Teach me" this is a grow site share info dont hold out if you no how to grow hundreds of plant easy and effectivly with DWC.
> 
> ...


 Do u think i got on your ass???Man your sensative.


----------



## Roseman (Aug 26, 2009)

ten days



 12 days


 15 days



 17 days





 20 days

Those first 3 weeks is when the feeding tubes really make a difference.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> ten days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rose,nice shots,are you showing growth from seed or clone?


----------



## Roseman (Aug 26, 2009)

I started soaking the seeds Sunday afternoon, 8-23-09 around 4:00 pm.
I wanted to soak them 24 hours, but I soaked them about 28 to 30 hours.
I placed them in the cubes around 8:15 to 8:30, Monday night, 8-24-09.
Tuesday night, 8-25-09 around 9:00 pm, I found this sprout already. 
I went in to the closet to make sure each and every cube was soaking wet. That lets me know my water pump, tubes and hub are working good. What a surprise!
Try this same experiment in a plain DWC, or Aeroponic System, Ebb and Flow, or whatever, and see how that seed or sprout sprout does.

This is what the feeder tubes and irrigation hub and bubbles are all about, SPEED! 
A VERY RAPID Start. A Very Rapid GROW!


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

You could make a bucket just with a pump and make all your net pots in all your tubs the same saze and just take it out of the res with a feeder tube once roots show possibly see a system coming from this. Still alot of water though I run a DRIP system now effective but man im telling you once you get into that organic wierdo newschool hydro nutes shits clog.

Running a big bucket for only rooting plants then moving it into flowering room in jumbo supersized dont even know where to buy bucket for flowering? Then pumps to drain and fill jumbo supersized dont even know where to buy bucket? 

I wanna build a kinda big but little I know I can expand using more water less medium method. But without lifting buckets of water and dealing with roots you see? Thats all im here for once I figure it out and maybe if i have balls ill show pictures but ass of now balls are small with slight chance of getting bigger.


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

snail240 said:


> You could make a bucket just with a pump and make all your net pots in all your tubs the same saze and just take it out of the res with a feeder tube once roots show possibly see a system coming from this. Still alot of water though I run a DRIP system now effective but man im telling you once you get into that organic wierdo newschool hydro nutes shits clog.
> 
> Running a big bucket for only rooting plants then moving it into flowering room in jumbo supersized dont even know where to buy bucket for flowering? Then pumps to drain and fill jumbo supersized dont even know where to buy bucket?
> 
> I wanna build a kinda big but little I know I can expand using more water less medium method. But without lifting buckets of water and dealing with roots you see? Thats all im here for once I figure it out and maybe if i have balls ill show pictures but ass of now balls are small with slight chance of getting bigger.


lol....good shit,all we need is more big balls in this room,its starting to get tight in here,especially with my elephantitis


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

nikk said:


> removed


Please stop. Why insult and start drama?


----------



## Roseman (Aug 26, 2009)

nikk said:


> rose,nice shots,are you showing growth from seed or clone?


 
showing from seed


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Aug 26, 2009)

So, if I prove moving water is cooler then non moving water I get $100 ???

Sweet ! I'll pm you my paypal addy Smiles. 

A still water body absorbs oxygen just as a river or stream does. However, the amount of oxygen it can absorb is related to the depth of the water, the temperature of the water, and the surface area of the lake through which it is absorbing air. The depth of the water in fact has a great deal to do with the overall temperature. Deeper lakes tend to have pockets of lower temperature water.
This has importance. Colder water can hold onto more oxygen. This means that shallower ponds can't normally hold as much oxygen for the fish. Bodies of water such as this may be able to support warm water fish species such as catfish and bluegill, but unable to provide a living solution for cold water fish such as trout.
As a rule, rivers and streams are the almost opposite. Because of the constant flow, moving water naturally absorbs more oxygen than a still body of water. This is true even if the water in the stream or river becomes warm, though there is also a greater chance of the moving water being cooler than in a lake.
*The more rapidly flowing the water is, the cooler and more oxygenated it tends to be,* which means that it usually supports cold-water species rather than warm water ones. *Slow moving rivers are an exception since the water is able to get warmer* and doesn't have the same propensity for capturing air for the fish.

So, moving water is cooler then water standing still. You had no other specifications for proof. You owe me $100, thank you !


----------



## smppro (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Who in the hell told u that?Have u ever grown a plant?Its all about the technique that grower goes about using that yeilds heavier..NOT THE SYSTEM!



LOL nobody had to tell me its called common sense, ive grown plants in soil, soiless medium, drip, ebbnflo, dwc, and about to try aero, what all have you tried? Maybe YOU shouldnt base things on what you here.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

RPsmoke420 said:


> So, if I prove moving water is cooler then non moving water I get $100 ???
> 
> Sweet ! I'll pm you my paypal addy Smiles.
> 
> ...


Lakes and rivers? Surely you are joking. We are talking about a closed system here, water in a closed container. Here's the most pertinent part from my physics professor friend, "If the temp outside and inside are the same, then it is impossible to get a lower temperature without doing work against the surroundings by the means of a compressor pump, and this of course is the refrigerator principle." 

I suggest you describe the problem fully, show it to any physicist, chemist, engineer, and ask them for an explanation of exactly how an electric submersible pump in a closed system can possibly lower the temperature. Only if the temperature outside is cooler can you do that and then it is just an energy transfer that will eventually be brought into equilibrium, just like the hot coffee will come to room temperature.

The prof also says this,"No, moving water cannot possibly be cooler than still water in a closed container with no outside forces at work. Actually, if water is in motion, then the added kinetic energy will in fact make it warmer. I am referring of course to motion with respect to the reference frame of the walls of the container, as by the pump you mention.


----------



## moash (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> No ebb and flow is not most commonly used and requires more upkeep that DWC.You can have the best system out there and be so new you cant even get your ph correct and kill the plants.It WILL happen.Know before you grow.


anybody i know personally that grows uses ebb/flow......
how does ebb/flow require more upkeep?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

Then explain the principle behind evaporative cooling. Is your res ever warmer than the surrounding tempature? If my attic is hotter than my room how does venting the room heat to the attic cool the light?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

E&F relies on the recirculation of the res nuted water. The weak points are at the intake and overflow where plant matter can impede the flow to a great extent thereby limiting the flow which requires constant vigilance of those weak point in addition to the timer needed to maintain the schedule. In the closed airiated res we do not have to deal with those problems and they are easily adjusted for every res change.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> Lakes and rivers? Surely you are joking. We are talking about a closed system here, water in a closed container. Here's the most pertinent part from my physics professor friend, "If the temp outside and inside are the same, then it is impossible to get a lower temperature without doing work against the surroundings by the means of a compressor pump, and this of course is the refrigerator principle."
> 
> I suggest you describe the problem fully, show it to any physicist, chemist, engineer, and ask them for an explanation of exactly how an electric submersible pump in a closed system can possibly lower the temperature. Only if the temperature outside is cooler can you do that and then it is just an energy transfer that will eventually be brought into equilibrium, just like the hot coffee will come to room temperature.
> 
> The prof also says this,"No, moving water cannot possibly be cooler than still water in a closed container with no outside forces at work. Actually, if water is in motion, then the added kinetic energy will in fact make it warmer. I am referring of course to motion with respect to the reference frame of the walls of the container, as by the pump you mention.


You weren't specific when you made the wager. You wanted proof moving water is cooler. I gave it, and met all your standards. Therefore, you owe me $100 !  (im kidding with you man)

Water retains heat. As the day progresses, temps change. As temps warm up in your grow area, temps in the res will also rise. As the day goes on, temps will begin to drop again. Res temps will also drop, but slower. To help speed up the res temp drop, the pump moves water. The moving water cools faster, and will stay closer (temp wise) to the exterior enviroment. 

Not once does anyone say moving water will be colder then your grow room. You must have misunderstood, as I just went back to check, maybe I missed it though ? Still water in your res, with lights on, will be warmer then the surrounding air. To help keep the temps down, move the water in the res to better transfer the heat out. Just like in a stagnant room. Still air will heat up and become uncomfortable, but we put a fan on, and it cools down, not by any outside force, but rather simply by moving the air in the room. Moving air is cooler. And yes, fans use electric motors to run, but they still feel good when its hot !!


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

smppro said:


> LOL nobody had to tell me its called common sense, ive grown plants in soil, soiless medium, drip, ebbnflo, dwc, and about to try aero, what all have you tried? Maybe YOU shouldnt base things on what you here.


Check my background


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Then explain the principle behind evaporative cooling. Is your res ever warmer than the surrounding tempature? If my attic is hotter than my room how does venting the room heat to the attic cool the light?


By definition there is no evaporation in a closed system. Do you think there is evaporation going on inside your res? Maybe when you open the lid there is a little. Even then it has nothing to do with water being stirred. I guarantee you'll be published if you can show how stirring water in a closed system results in evaporative cooling. You can wet the outside of your tank and put a fan on it and get evaporative cooling. But it would have nothing to do with whether the water inside was being stirred. Maybe (and I've wondered about this) it is even possible to get a fan blowing into the res and create some evaporative cooling. But then it would have to be well vented out and that lets light again. But a moot point since again it has nothing to do with whether the water is stirred.

As for the hot attic - you couldn't vent into it for cooling if it was a passive vent, meaning just an opening for air exchange between the two rooms. Your room would probably get hotter due to the opening. But if you force hot air out, and the air being brought in is cooler, then it works and it doesn't matter where the hotter air was vented to, gone.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

U turned me in uh?


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Need a rat trap


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

There is also the fact that the temp of the water on the surface is hotter than the water lower in the res. By stiring the mix you introduce cooler water overall and also increase the evaporation rate at the surface by the movement of the water. Probably only helps a degree or two but in the res every degree is important. Think of moving water as the "fan" version of the "air" the roots are getting.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone in here heard of purpdaddy. I don't know him


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

Does hot air rise?


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

RPsmoke420 said:


> You weren't specific when you made the wager. You wanted proof moving water is cooler. I gave it, and met all your standards. Therefore, you owe me $100 !  (im kidding with you man)
> 
> *Water retains heat. As the day progresses, temps change. As temps warm up in your grow area, temps in the res will also rise. As the day goes on, temps will begin to drop again. Res temps will also drop, but slower. To help speed up the res temp drop, the pump moves water. The moving water cools faster, and will stay closer (temp wise) to the exterior enviroment. *
> 
> Not once does anyone say moving water will be colder then your grow room. You must have misunderstood, as I just went back to check, maybe I missed it though ? Still water in your res, with lights on, will be warmer then the surrounding air. To help keep the temps down, move the water in the res to better transfer the heat out. Just like in a stagnant room. Still air will heat up and become uncomfortable, but we put a fan on, and it cools down, not by any outside force, but rather simply by moving the air in the room. Moving air is cooler. And yes, fans use electric motors to run, but they still feel good when its hot !!


That part is a good argument well made. I have to reject it because, at least for me, I keep grow room temp constant with AC. Also I don't know that the moving water in a box of water adjusts to outside temp changes any faster than still water, just that some people are claiming it does. But admittedly that does not fall under my prof friend's comment because the inside and outside temps are not the same. I don't think I can bore him with another question since I don't want to tell him what I'm really asking.

However, if a res temp were higher than the air temp (never seen that myself) and you wanted to speed it coming to equilibrium, why not turn the lights out and open the res for like 5 min? Then you also get the evaporative cooling mentioned above. Heck, put a fan on it for 5 min. Still unrelated to the movement of the water.

As for the fan, it isn't really changing the temp (unless it is bringing in cooler air from somewhere else). We perspire, it's our natural cooling system. Moving air cools us faster because of (again) the evaporative effect.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Does hot air rise?


No, it goes to RIU . Hot air does rise. It does so because it is less dense, weighs less than the warm air it displaces. it literally floats on warmer air. helium rises even faster, plus has the added advantage of making you talk funny!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

You've never had a res temp higher than ambient room temp? Most have so why not you? So your theory works in an air conditioned room then, right?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

Smile,

What strains have your grown. Which smokes the best? What are some of the problems you had to overcome and how did you do it?


----------



## Roseman (Aug 26, 2009)

MC, Why don't you ask me how to harvest and grow bananas? 

I've never done either.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> That part is a good argument well made. I have to reject it because, at least for me, I keep grow room temp constant with AC. Also I don't know that the moving water in a box of water adjusts to outside temp changes any faster than still water, just that some people are claiming it does. But admittedly that does not fall under my prof friend's comment because the inside and outside temps are not the same. I don't think I can bore him with another question since I don't want to tell him what I'm really asking.
> 
> However, if a res temp were higher than the air temp (never seen that myself) and you wanted to speed it coming to equilibrium, why not turn the lights out and open the res for like 5 min? Then you also get the evaporative cooling mentioned above. Heck, put a fan on it for 5 min. Still unrelated to the movement of the water.
> 
> As for the fan, it isn't really changing the temp (unless it is bringing in cooler air from somewhere else). We perspire, it's our natural cooling system. Moving air cools us faster because of (again) the evaporative effect.


I think our big difference is the AC ! I don't have it, so I battle with room temp. 

I would bet you, if you put a two identical res totes in the same grow room, one doing the normal BB thing, the other has NOTHING in it, just water and a lid. I would bet the one with nothing would have high water temps. Would be interesting to do, but I don't have the time or space to have an empty tote sitting around ! 

My pool. My pool water warms up through out the day. Quite a few degrees. When I turn on all the pumps and filters and gadgets in the pool, the water temp does drop. 

Also realize, the tote is NOT a sealed unit, so fresh air does come in. Moving water can mix with the new oxygen and cool itself off, just like a river or lake (just a smaller version) and just like a pool ! 

I must say, you have brought up some good points and have made me think. 


Another note, how do you feed baby DWC plants ? You know, before the roots touch the water ? Manual feed ??


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 26, 2009)

RPsmoke420 said:


> I think our big difference is the AC ! I don't have it, so I battle with room temp.
> 
> I would bet you, if you put a two identical res totes in the same grow room, one doing the normal BB thing, the other has NOTHING in it, just water and a lid. I would bet the one with nothing would have high water temps. Would be interesting to do, but I don't have the time or space to have an empty tote sitting around !
> 
> ...


You know, I started out reading threads here and believing that the pump made the water cooler just like I believed the feeder tubes made a difference. Then I started questioning that and became persona non grata in a hurry. Just for wondering out loud whether the tubes could be abandoned. That was interesting because I'm used to moving in circles where questioning assumptions is not only tolerated but encouraged. So I started to look into it. I went to my physicist friend on the water and I find it hard to believe he is wrong. I had PM exchanges with other growers and read new stuff. Not everyone thinks drip is necessary. I had resolved to do it by the book one grow but the response to even talking about removing the tubes made me, of course, remove the tubes. I'm no-one's apostle and I won't be told I can't try something new.

So I had three white dwarf seeds left, and I was waiting for OG Kush seeds to come (they have!). I started the three in the SH tote with three airstones and a bigger pump. 6 gal water. I used the SH hydroton and rockwool. The seeds were germinated and had 1 cm taproots. I put in a 4th netpot with hydrton and rockwool but no seed with a cover I could open to check how far up the pot the water was splashing and how wet it was getting the rw. I expected to top feed and was willing to do that. But I found the water moved up well and the rw was staying as wet as I thought it should be. I since gave one of those plants away to a friend. The other two had roots in the water on day 6. I started AN nutes on day 7 (another tip from the DWC folks). I had no idea what the outcome of this would be but I was ready to fail and learn. They seem fine to me. I don't see what feeder tubes would accomplish. They got plenty of water from the beginning. Here's a pic of one on day 9 (9 1/2 actually). They are under 4 42w cfls.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

I will never argue with a rat


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

So did you try it with and without on the same strain? What was the net result. Did you harvest more from one with or without tubes?


----------



## SmokeDoggy (Aug 26, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Does hot air rise?


MC, yes, of course we all know that. Now remember this - Hot air is EXPANDED aka HIGH PRESSURE air. Attic air will RUSH into a LOW PRESSURE aka COOL(er) air (growing) area. I agree with IS here - If you cut a hole in your ceiling, you're likely only to get Hot air coming down not Hot air going out like one would anticipate. You NEED a fan exhausting (against that pressure) the air up and out. A small fan will generally suffice, btw, but IS also mentioned one KEY POINT HERE - a good fan will not only push that hot air up and out, but also draw cooler air in from the rest of the (AC cooled) house. For example my Attic is ~100, my grow room is ~85 and my house is ~75. That 75 degree air gets sucked in as I expel the ~85 degree air up into the Attic. Problem solved. 


Purp - c'mon now, be nice... No to dis-respect (you have my utmost respect!!) but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and what works, works. Plain and simple.

IMHO, y'all are arguing about titanium putters still, so let's please stop this ruckus about tubes or no tubes and just move on?


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Purp - c'mon now, be nice... No to dis-respect (you have my utmost respect!!) but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and what works, works. Plain and simple.

IMHO, y'all are arguing about titanium putters still, so let's please stop this ruckus about tubes or no tubes and just move on? [/QUOTE]

i tried i tried but he went to admin sayin i said he was full of sh*t.Which i did.I told him that this was not a discussing matter and has been discussed 100000 times if he would just read..but no lets go to admin.


----------



## smppro (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Check my background


I'll get on wiki


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

smppro said:


> I'll get on wiki


 check my profile.Scared you might see sumthin you aint never done?


----------



## smppro (Aug 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> check my profile.Scared you might see sumthin you aint never done?


It looks like a bunch of bubbleponics, did i miss something? They look nice by the way.


----------



## snail240 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok how does moving hot water get cooler when the air around it is the same temp? Please explain the science in this?

And also the pump itself heats up so its not gonna cool the water unless it can cool it faster then the heat off the pump tself heats up the buckett.

Hows the pump cool it when the pump itself gets warm? Sounds like a pump would warm the water eh?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Running, moving water IS cooler than standing water is the point.
> 
> *So, What Is Bubbleponics, Exactly, compared to Drip or Aeroponic?
> 
> ...



most of that crap is a flat out lie.

its directly quoted from Stealth Hydroponic... a company who puts hydro systems together using cheap products and overprices them

OF COURSE they tell you this, so you can buy it.


there is no way a 'bubbleponics' machine is out doing ANY aeroponics system...

and it damn sure aint shaving 4 days off compared to aero


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

btw, moving water may be cooling than standing water

but you are misleading people when you say that you keep your pump on 24/7 because it keeps the water cooler.

thas total BS as your pump heats up water as its running 24/7


----------



## moash (Aug 26, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> most of that crap is a flat out lie.
> 
> its directly quoted from Stealth Hydroponic... a company who puts hydro systems together using cheap products and overprices them
> 
> ...


 thanks for the response
i was thinking the same thing....thats y i put the thread.....
i guess there r alot of kiss-assout there


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 26, 2009)

Never tried "Bubbleponics". DWC works just fine, and you can grow large scale with it if you desire. I've seen 48 plants grown out via DWC like Bubbleponics but the setup/work envolved seemed kinda hands on at the time. I really didn't know much about growing when i first saw the setup though. It is a fairly easy growing method though, and it does work.

Aero would have to be my favorite at this point due to my experiences with it. Stepping up to a "large" garden is just as complex as any other grow, if not a little more complex. If you know what your doing, or don't mind the "bumps in the road" then Aero is pretty fun.

I really enjoyed setting up our newest Aero grow. Took a bit of time to get everything correct, but at least it was done the right way. It produces VERY well now for us. 

DWC vs Aero...apples, oranges.....Whatever suits your taste buds, as long as it works for you.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree that different strokes for different folks is the way to grow. I use the BP because I can start cracked seeds and not have to hand water. The bp is a starter system for newbs to learn and if they are not the exploring type use for every closet grow from then on. You can learn anyway that makes sense to you and there is room for all styles. No use in picking at each other.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

who's picking?

who said there arent different strokes for different folks?


im answering a question. i also saw false information and im stating the real.

surely no harm in that, right?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 27, 2009)

"This crap is a flat out lie" is kind of harsh. No it isn't a flat out lie! He knows what he is talking about. You are making a statement and not answering a question. Just want to know if you have any personal test data. Do you have a BP system? 

I have two and 2 E&f systems. I've grown hempy also. When do you put the plants in the system. How much root do they have to have before you transfer from the propagation tray?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> "This crap is a flat out lie" is kind of harsh. No it isn't a flat out lie! He knows what he is talking about. You are making a statement and not answering a question. Just want to know if you have any personal test data. Do you have a BP system?
> 
> I have two and 2 E&f systems. I've grown hempy also. When do you put the plants in the system. How much root do they have to have before you transfer from the propagation tray?


kind of harsh? what's harsh about it?

I guess the Truth really does hurt.

i wasnt insulting nor talking shit to Roseman...and im sure he knows that. Never did i once say that Roseman doesnt know anything.... but you need to realize just because you think he knows his shit, that doesnt mean that God stop giving out brains and knowledge about Hydroponics. Its not that hard. Besides....he didnt write that....its some marketing rhetoric from Stealth Hydroponic.

The truth? no, not at all

Yes, i VERY well was answering question.... As a matter of fact the original poster's question.... NOT TO MENTION he thanked me.


I have plenty of personal data. I've built and used just about EVERY system there is to grow in (INCLUDING DWC aka what you call bubbleponics).

No i do not use any crap SH products. I'd rather not spend $150-200 for a $1 Sterlite Tote and some cheap pumps. I'd rather take that money and BUILD MY OWN with more quality res and parts and save money.


you question my personal data and my systems.... well maybe that a bad idea for you.....as i have no problem showing off/bragging....since you seem to be implying that i know nothing at all




clear tubs coated black....then let dried...and coated white





prop rack complete with custom ebb and flow for plants ready to go into flowering tent. Prop rack each shelf is laced with Sunleaves T5 lighting fixture, bottom shelf is 2ft 8bulb. shelf above is 2ft 4bulb.







another custom ebb and flow i've built to house mothers in my SOG cab



a custom built aero cloner










roots formed in 3 days



and they get sexy in just 5 days








LESS THAN 5 days of veg from those tiny tiny roots:









 










you say you wannna know about my roots? LOL you asked for it...








you seem to be implying i dont have any knowledge or skills.... need i bring up a custom build Sea of Green cab that i build from scratch? 4 custom ebb and flow system. Each tray sits in for 2 weeks and gets harvested every 2 weeks






flower side



mother and daughter chamber





sooooo


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

soooo the moral of the story is....


if somebody is trying to tell you something and they disagree with your 'favorite' grower, dont be a fanboy. pull up a chair and listen...and if you STILL dont blv.... get both opinions, google and investigate for yourself and experiment YOURSELF. DONT BE A FANBOY. draw your own conclusions

just because there is dissent or disagreement doesnt mean somebody is not right. you almost sound like Nancy Pelosi calling the protestors 'un-american' for protesting.....


last but not least, im on this forum to teach and learn myself. i dont spend my time on here helping/writing advice and helpful tips for NOTHING. why would i waste my breath? better yet....why would my rep be so high?

so come again before you assume or imply anything. thanks


----------



## moash (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> soooo the moral of the story is....
> 
> 
> if somebody is trying to tell you something and they disagree with your 'favorite' grower, dont be a fanboy. pull up a chair and listen...and if you STILL dont blv.... get both opinions, google and investigate for yourself and experiment YOURSELF. DONT BE A FANBOY. draw your own conclusions
> ...


 nice setup
all i got is a lil diy 6 plant aero system


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

thank you Moash.

I hope i answered YOUR question, seeing as though this is YOUR thread.


i just wanted to filter the bullshit for you.

im not in any way saying bubbleponics is trash or whatever. I am however, not fond of a 'garden' company exploiting growers and charging insane prices aka highway robbery aka Stealth Hydro, especially when you can do it for cheaper and will be happier!!

and i also wanted to clear the air about the misinformation in your thread with reference to running pumps constantly 24/7 WILL heat your nute soup up alot more (considering the pump is in the res itself) Mechanical energy and all that jazz creates HEAT. To say it doesnt would be a blatant lie

and also about which is superior and inferior. Aeroponics is definitely superior to any growing technique right now (besides Ultra Sonic Fogging and that is kinda a spin off out the Aeroponics family and isnt fully developed enough to grow full mature plants in as the roots will block the fog)


----------



## snail240 (Aug 27, 2009)

I knew I wasnt crazy thanks loudblunts...... And nice setup havent really looked into aeroponics might be what I need to do keeping up with drip is exhausting sence I changed nutes and bubbleponics just doesnt seem logical compared to other methods for big setupps not saying it didnt work I was saying Its not as good though.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 27, 2009)

But still you have not used a bubbleponic system but talk shit about it. That is your right but I disagree. I stated that the BP was for beginners but you forgot that part.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

why am I still talking to you?

you OBVIOUSLY are selective reading..


ill say it again...and more slowly....... THERE.....IS.....NO....SUCH....THING....AS....BUBBLEPONICS.....

its a proprietary name that Stealth Hydro came up for their system.

Have I grown in Deep water culture? YES!!!! What is a DWC? the same thing that Stealth Hydroponics uses to exploit folks like you by adding 'Bubbleponics' to the name !!!!

IF you are specifically asking if i grew in STEALTH HYDROPONIC's DWC grow system that is rebranded to a "Bubbleponics" system? Why yes, yes i have used the crap.

First time grow and i fell for the marketing hype JUST LIKE YOU HAVE/ARE. and then, guess what? had a leak from the cheap ass res/totes/tubs that they use. Lesson Learned.

SO I SAY AGAIN....you need to stop ASSuming..... it makes you look like an asshole.... and makes me look even more like an asshole for setting you straight and checking you


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> removed


ive grown in aeroponics and DWC.And to tell you the truth theres no difference in growth.No fanboys recommendation but just an awesome growing device.You can make one alot cheaper but it is a great growing tool that is easy from the start to use and get familiar with.Aero is good too but this is like debating hid vs. cfl.
Yea Hightimes says weroponics,but was that a marketing scheme,cause i sure cant tell the difference exept more problems with aero..Stem rot.had to clone.never had that in a BP unit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

stem rot?

seems like the grower....

never heard of nor got stem rot....

not exactly how stem rot would occur in aero and NOT dwc????


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> stem rot?
> 
> seems like the grower....
> 
> ...


Because the aero system kept the medium soaked and formed stem rot and they fell.It was the system not the grower i wasnt watering the medium 24/0. Want me to get someone else in here that i helped with stem rot in the same lill aero system?You got alotta post and rep but never heard of stem rot? its a shame and can very well happen to you too..also known an damping off.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

no,this is a debate LIKE hid vs cfl...i use hid but ive also used cfls..i like hid better but i can get the same results with just more cfls?Cmon man


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

first of all, medium?

what medium are you referring to?


aeroponics is suppose to have no medium!!!! the medium is air


secondly, aeroponics isnt supposed to spray 24/7. you run pumps 24/7. when you run pumps 24/7 you are doing more of 'hydro' grow instead of aeroponics. Aeroponics is the use of o2 in the dry periods and h2o when the pumps are on, thus aero  . I told you it was the grower!

thas where you fucked up at.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> first of all, medium?
> 
> what medium are you referring to?
> 
> ...


No the pump on the system ran 24/0 i fucked up no where.i was real new also.No medium? So you put the seed in air?Ohhh or you have to have sprouts or clones. Meaning you cant START a seed in it.I start mine in my BP.
Have u ever grown aero?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> no,this is a debate LIKE hid vs cfl...i use hid but ive also used cfls..i like hid better but i can get the same results with just more cfls?Cmon man



lets cut the spin man...lol

you say you have used HID...and you can get the same result with just more cfls? wattage is wattage.

mind you, i do use top of the line High Output t5s. I dont care how many of them i had, my 1k would put it to shame. You and I both know that.

Lets stop with the sugarcoating. I dont knock CFL, nor T5 because i obviously use T5 lighting for my veg side of things.... but the bud density, growth and sheer flower size is no contest in reference to HID vs CFL

besides, im not a big fan of adding 1 zillion CFL just to match my 1k, not to mention all those extra ass cords, make shit look dirty and not clean, too many wires, fire hazard, etc etc. All those cfl ballast add up (yes your cfl has a ballast)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> No the pump on the system ran 24/0 i fucked up no where.i was real new also.No medium? So you put the seed in air?Ohhh or you have to have sprouts or clones. Meaning you cant START a seed in it.I start mine in my BP.
> Have u ever grown aero?


you obviously have no knowledge about anything aero....lol


Aeroponic system DO NOT RUN PUMPS 24/7!!!!!!!!

second, AEROPONICS DOES NOT USE MEDIUM!!!!!

third, Meaning i cant start a seed in it?

again, why do i waste my time with wanna be know-it-alls

from your post, you have no knowledge about aeroponics, and you are making yourself sound really ignorant, i suggest you stop....i've already got a few reps from this thread for shining light on misinformation.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> lets cut the spin man...lol
> 
> you say you have used HID...and you can get the same result with just more cfls? wattage is wattage.
> 
> ...


 me neither thats why i switched to HIDs.You have to have a million of them and in different Kelvins..Like you said..wattage is wattage.I can get the same result with cfls that i can get with hid.You should know that.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> you obviously have no knowledge about anything aero....lol
> 
> 
> Aeroponic system DO NOT RUN PUMPS 24/7!!!!!!!!
> ...


 hmmm... again..have you ever grown one plant in aero?answere me that?have you ver laid hands on one?NO...Every aero setup ive seen eithjer uses a lil sponge or RR for the MEDIUM.Wheres your aero setup..since you know so much about..i know from EXPERIENCE..not texrt book..you startin to turn e-gangster on me now.STOP..sounds like my girl.LOL


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

wow......what an interesting read.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

ohhh..ok...i got an infraction yesterday from a dumbass on here that couldnt handle the truth..So bye bye e-gangster.Was that a verbal or written warning for me to stop..stop a good debate?you the one betting bent all out of shape my friend


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ahhh...so you do have to have a clone or sprout..there..you cannot start a seed in it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

LMAO!!!! you are truly errruhhh nevermind too easy


You are right, PurpDaddy



you are the great know it all

:bow:


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Ahhh...so you do have to have a clone or sprout..there..you cannot start a seed in it.


not to butt in, but no. the only way i could see sprouting a seed in aero is to use rapid rooters in net pots. the system would keep the plug moist and it might work out pretty well. but as a general rule aero is for cuttings.
sorry to bother, not my fight, i know!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey, does anyone else on here think that after a while (once you have several grows under your belt) the pics are kinda redundant? i mean dont get me wrong ...they are pretty. but they all start looking the same. i spose thats why i quit taking them for so long.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

i never stated i know it all..which i dont and neither do you..are you a MASTER grower?

Dont bow to me bow to the way you are treating this debate...you cry when you dont get your way?think cause you gotta lot of post and rep noone would "Challenge".
This is just a debate..im cool calm and collected,,,and you all tenssed up?why is that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i never stated i know it all..which i dont and neither do you..are you a MASTER grower?
> 
> Dont bow to me bow to the way you are treating this debate...you cry when you dont get your way?think cause you gotta lot of post and rep noone would "Challenge".
> This is just a debate..im cool calm and collected,,,and you all tenssed up?why is that?



crying?

LMAO you seem to forget, you are quick and the first one to start name calling...who's really hurt?

dont project your feelings onto me cuz you are envious


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey, does anyone else on here think that after a while (once you have several grows under your belt) the pics are kinda redundant? i mean dont get me wrong ...they are pretty. but they all start looking the same. i spose thats why i quit taking them for so long.


 Yea i was thinking the samething


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> lets really not get to flashing pics and showing off, cuz you and I both know, i will bury you buddy


 






lmao.....you guys are great


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

seriously good reading fellas!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

he's a lil hung over from last night!







then again...so am i


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

ANd for the record bubbleponics is not superior to aero..its just another wat of feeding the plant.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

ya'll are entirely too focused on this conversation....come on, these are priceless!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW 3 reps..YOU da man!
You also stated that rosemans post was untrue.thats what did it.
And yes your arrogance.im a very easy going guy and NEVER argue with people on here..Know it alls seems to be the ones to fight.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

hello.....is this thing on? testees 1,2

jk


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm gonna have to use my "go to" move.....

look what i can do!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

What Roseman posted was false. 


Nothing against him, as he didnt write it. I'm sure he will let you know that as well.

If you would know your stealth hydroponics like you say you do, you would notice that comes straight from STEALTH HYDROPONICS WEBSITE. No attack on Roseman....


Furthermore.... if that is what sparked it, why do you feel the need to stick up for Roseman? Isnt Roseman a big boy? Surely if he felt offended, he woulda replied. He didnt write it, so of course he wouldnt be offended.


If you actually read the garbage that is spewed by Stealth Hydroponic...you would see where YOU WENT wrong.... especially in your last post where you ADMITTEDLY say that bubbleponics is NOT superior....but yet in Stealth Hydroponic's quote from the website...states EXACTLY the opposite and that BP is better than Aero and faster! WHICH IS BULLSHIT


Reading is fundamental. You are starting to sound like a hypocritc and very much contradicting yourself. Read before jumping in...know what you are jumping into. I dont hold it against you though. I knew you were projecting...the same shit you accuse me of being an e-gangster is exactly what you are doing  you decided to pick me out cuz you think i targeted your buddy.

Once again, THIS IS MOASH thread. im only here for MOASH and to help him. No need for your group of thug


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> What Roseman posted was false.
> 
> 
> Nothing against him, as he didnt write it. I'm sure he will let you know that as well.
> ...


 Ohh im a thug now?E gangster?


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

wow,yall still arguing?
purp why are you even wasting your time?
lets not forget these dudes been following your lead too,they probable read all your journals and shit,memorized them and applied all of your methods,they had success and now they are master growers.....look man its flattering to know that they are your juniors,look at it that way....smoke and chill big homey


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

Even purpdaddy wouldnt be silly enough to believe that....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> wow,yall still arguing?
> purp why are you even wasting your time?
> lets not forget these dudes been following your lead too,they probable read all your journals and shit,memorized them and applied all of your methods,they had success and now they are master growers.....look man its flattering to know that they are your juniors,look at it that way....smoke and chill big homey


who's the other guy in the fight? i missed him i guess. this has been pretty entertaining though


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

where did i contradict myself?
Roseman is a big boy..but you are GOD! We all know that ....but you werent here for moash after i posted...sounds like you constantly going back and forth from the user cp to see if i wrote anything back to you..U are now on my ignore list.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned from roseman. And according to loudblunts..hey..since you claim to know it all..man i will personally fly you down here to teach me.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

aww, now that's no fun. but this doesnt seem to be getting resolved anyway. so maybe it's for the best.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> aww, now that's no fun. but this doesnt seem to be getting resolved anyway. so maybe it's for the best.



damn i thought i was on ignore???!?!?!!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

and i know yall probably gonna jump on me like,look nikks is ridin for him like hes his daddy,and before yall say that,im gonna tell yall this,90% of the people who seek advice on anything hydroponic,has read either purps or rosemans journals,i know yall wont admit it because yall feel its a sign of weakness to admit that yall seeked advice,but learning from someone doesnt make you weak,i actually thank god for people like them,unbiased when it comes to teaching folks,yes i have a bubbleponics system,but i originally started with an aero garden,did purp shit on me when i needed help just because i didnt have a bubbler,nope,he opened his mind and allowed me and countless others to peek in,and for the record,any of yall in here cant say that the man hasnt had tremendous success in his past and current grows


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> > and i know yall probably gonna jump on me like,look nikks is ridin for him like hes his daddy,and before yall say that,im gonna tell yall
> 
> 
> again.....where is the "yall" that are saying these things? i gotta go back and read. i must have missed it.


i think their debate just hit a downward spiral man.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i think their debate just hit a downward spiral man.



hahaha been in a downward spiral


they must be recruiting their thugs to take over MOASH's thread.

they must want to jump him in the SH's cult!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> who's the other guy in the fight? i missed him i guess. this has been pretty entertaining though


im glad you are entertained,im an entertainer,when im not growing some serious smoke,im at the club working part time as a male stripper lmao


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

New blood? ive been growing way before i even noticed this site was here..so you sayig you joined before me holds nothing here padna.My first grow was when i was 15 in soil.Im alot older now.
Never heard of u neither? who are you? just another grower like the rest of us? So you are better than us since you got a lil rep and posts that just means you spend alot of your time on here.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

well we ALL do tend to stick together with like minded folks on here. sometimes to our own detriment. i dont see any positive coming out of this at this point. i was trying to lighten the mood, but failed miserably. and i'm not sure but i think i'm getting bitched at a lil bit.....not sure. this was fun.
see you guys later. happy growing


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

for the record i called noone in here..Man i just cant find it in my heart to ignore GOD!
Please dont send me to hell loudblunts


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> im glad you are entertained,im an entertainer,when im not growing some serious smoke,im at the club working part time as a male stripper lmao


it was fun for a bit, now it's getting uglier by the minute. well my wife has a fistfull of dollars with your name on it!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i learned off purpdaddy, yet he joined AFTER ME???
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


look im not saying that you arent a master grower yourself,man i wish i wouldve read some of your stuff also,the more i learn the better it'll make me,but truth be told that sice i joined up its basically been those guys and a few others that helped me,im not knocking you at all,and yes they might be new jacks,but they made a few journals since i been here and theyve been really cool as far as giving advice,so in my book they are good


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> it was fun for a bit, now it's getting uglier by the minute. well my wife has a fistfull of dollars with your name on it!


cool,when yall come in look for RED VELVET,thats my stripper name,im the one with the weed browny wrapped around my cakk,and the red silk cape on...lmao


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

No loudblunts didnt learn from me but i can bring a bunch in that did and are now having successfull grows..so you joined 6 months before me makes me new blood


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahaha been in a downward spiral
> 
> 
> they must be recruiting their thugs to take over MOASH's thread.
> ...


im not a thug,im just an athlete,that rather grow my own than pay the weed man,im from new york so if i sound like an angry dude,dont take it personal,its that we are in a recession and the corner store doesnt have any dutches,sorry if it seemed like i was starting wit you


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> New blood? ive been growing way before i even noticed this site was here..so you sayig you joined before me holds nothing here padna.My first grow was when i was 15 in soil.Im alot older now.
> Never heard of u neither? who are you? just another grower like the rest of us? So you are better than us since you got a lil rep and posts that just means you spend alot of your time on here.




look bra....

sit down, roll up a swisha.... and smoke with me....

take your heart off your sleeve. stop being so defensive....

you dissect my post, yet you have nothing to say about Nikk

my post was NOT to offend you, nor to belittle you.... it was in reference to NIKK

she implied that im watching your journals and all the shit...and that im just jealous or whatever....

THAT is what my post is about.

aint nobody say SHIT about i've been growing longer than you or since you registered on this site a little later than me that i've been growing.... did i say that ANYWHERE?

your sidekick/groupie came in here backing you up, jumped in the fire without knowing shit and without thinking...yet she post.

only a fool would say 'oh you just jealous and blah blah and you know they been reading x's journal and they learned everything from x

yet the person they classify as 'they' registered BEFORE x

also nobody ever claimed to be nothing CLOSE to a master grower NOR any better than the next man, NOR any less, if you woulda read you would have noticed in the beginning of the thread, no matter HOW many grows i do, i WILL STILL be a noob cuz i like learning shit everyday and i dont ever wanna stop learning cuz it gets boring when nothing is new.

so stop being so damn defensive.... calm down... smoke of that purp


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

there went the neighborhood.......ok i cant stay away....like a trainwreck.
just a matter of time until the mods shut it down at the rate it's going in here.
so we really cant just hug and be nice guys?


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

and for the record i dont know purp neither,i aint never met him,smoked wit him,or even seen that man,but im an avid reader who wants to smoke west coast weed on the east coast and he took me under the wing as far as growin is concerned,so in my book he cool as hell


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

shouldnt we be figuring out how to get more of this...






and this...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

wow.... all the animosity? i mean homo? wow name calling too?


i mean the name says Nikk....i thought it was short for Nikki.... Excuse me for using common, logical sense. But im sure name calling is real mature 

and okay, i coulda left the groupie cheap shot out....but hell i thought cheap shots were still free 

Get my face off your sac? How old are you again? Real Mature homie 

You didnt say Loudblunts, but you said 'they' and i was the only one talking. You can play innocent all you want to... but not born yesterday 

chill out. smoke some weed. i thought we was stoners?

why do yall react so defensively?

Nikk, even you just said that your words may sound rough cuz you from NY.... okay...whas to say im not from NY. So calm the fuck down and stop tryna hype my words into something they are not.


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

and loudblunts,i aint got a problem wit you my dude,so lets smoke some shit at this hour and calm our brains...much love homey


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

right on!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

word! thas all i was tryna say.

yall thinking im tryna attack and shit....and it aint even like that.


why you think bugsrnme tryna keep the peace?

we all cool


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugz,i smashed a chick in miami that looked like her....my cousin's sister in law


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

loud,you from NY?


----------



## SmokeDoggy (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL, this thread just forced me to post that pic, sorry! 

I will say one comment - If you cannot start with a Seed, then Aeroponics is NOT (CAN NOT POSSIBLY) be for beginners as they will be beginning from scratch/seed, not a clone.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> why you think bugsrnme tryna keep the peace?
> 
> we all cool


 because bugs is an idiot!!!



nikk said:


> bugz,i smashed a chick in miami that looked like her....my cousin's sister in law


 that a really nice booty!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

actually you CAN germ a seed in aero...


but for what?

for why?

BEGINNERS use the old school simple trick. pre-soaking the seeds for 12-24 hours in water...and then putting them in a moistened paper towel and putting them on a heating pad if you got one. 

germs in less than a day. tap roots half inch

i like the kiss method kiss=keep it simple stupid
(and before anybody thinks im calling them stupid...im not!!!!!! )


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> loud,you from NY?



not being a smart ass....

but im everywhere.

lets just say i know Brooklyn, pretty damn well : - x !!!!!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> because bugs is an idiot!!!
> 
> 
> that a really nice booty!


yeah i tore her walls out for the whole 2 weeks i was there,and i hit that booty like we was in Singapore and she broke the law...lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> look bra....
> 
> sit down, roll up a swisha.... and smoke with me....
> 
> ...


No he said OTHER people..not you.im calm now..this was just a debate that got outta hand.We are all grower tying to acheive onething.BIG BUDS.
I hate fighting on here with other knowledgable growers like uand myself.LOUDBLUNTS im not saying that you arent a good grower and dont know what your talking bout cause you do.BTW im smokin sum fire ass afgan i grew!Purps too expensive in the south


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> not being a smart ass....
> 
> but im everywhere.
> 
> Brooklyn!!!!!


yeah boy.....im from BK,east new york is in the building


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey ...you guys hear that? he just called us stupid!!!! GET HIM!

jk


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

i want to try some kinda afghani strain. use to have a mother back in the day.... but i only keep alpha diesel, white russian, power plant, super skunk and hijack as my mothers right now


i want to find a nice tasting haze....but i have no clue what to look for


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

The boot.LA


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

had a purple pheno of white widow in gainesville for a minute.....but bugs is a retard and lost the genetics due to .....well, being a retard!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> The boot.LA


louisianimal...haaaa


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i want to try some kinda afghani strain. use to have a mother back in the day.... but i only keep alpha diesel, white russian, power plant, super skunk and hijack as my mothers right now
> 
> 
> i want to find a nice tasting haze....but i have no clue what to look for


Good ass afgan strain from world of seeds..cross it with anything to make it better.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

man that kush dont be putting yall too sleep?

i think i smoke too damn much... i be smoking sativa all day... i think if i was to get some afghan i'd be knock the fuck out.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> man that kush dont be putting yall too sleep?
> 
> i think i smoke too damn much... i be smoking sativa all day... i think if i was to get some afghan i'd be knock the fuck out.


i harvested a lil early cause of drama intown,so i got mostly clear trichs..keeps me going throughout the day! and the taste is so damn sweet..the sweetest ive tasted by far.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

ahhhh, did ya like it harvested early? you gonna grow it out again? you gonna let it go longer or you like the harvest early?


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ahhhh, did ya like it harvested early? you gonna grow it out again? you gonna let it go longer or you like the harvest early?


its growing now..along with sum WW,blue venom and pure gold.I want amber trichs this time!I like the heddy high but i like a more intense feeling..its damn good but would be better for me with amber trichs..so im lettin em go longer this time,last time i was snitched on by someone that accidentally saw it so i had no choice to chop chop.Hell you could smell it as soon as you walked in the house,i had no carbon filter.So thats why i HAD to harvest early


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *laqouri*  
_i got a couple clones saved up and i want to try to germinate them any suggestions? = NEWBLOOD..LOL_


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

yall dudes ready,i just finished rolling up,its a Philly....they aint have no dutch so i have to work wit a phil,takin it back to the 90's
and im listenin to slaughterhouse to set the mood


----------



## SmokeDoggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm all for early harvest - hardly any or no amber trichs - that is how you keep goin - amber trichs all over = sleepy time


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

i got a apple blitz zig zag wrap filled with afgan ready to go...been ready..gotta eat first though..Loudblunts making my eggs cold!LOL


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm rockin a bubbler with some barbara streisand bangin out you are the wind beneath my wings!!!!! fuckin' bad ass shit!! that bitch is raw!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm rockin a bubbler with some barbara streisand bangin out you are the wind beneath my wings!!!!! fuckin' bad ass shit!! that bitch is raw!


you are the funniest dude in here i swear,friend request sent lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

yea i got my swisha rolled up.

purp daddy, that was a while ago...i thought it was hella funny, so i had to quote it.

i even had one dude quoted that said 'cfl's makes the bud more frutty' thats exactly how he spelled it and everything.

i just had to quote it cuz it was silly as fuck


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

mannn i gotta buy me some drug paraphernalia or however ya spell that shit.

i always stick to my swisher blunts, or my rolling papers....

growing up in the rough areas....and seeing crackheads and their damn glass dick made me stay away from bongs and shit.....

but i want one....i just dont want no lame shit. if its my first bong/bowl/bubbler i want some fly shit.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

blunts....clear your damned messages!


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea i got my swisha rolled up.
> 
> purp daddy, that was a while ago...i thought it was hella funny, so i had to quote it.
> 
> ...


 
HAHA a post like that deserves whatever it gets! People should really read and know before they even think of germing a bean,but sum rely on others for info and refuse to read..i think that was one.LOL


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i got a apple blitz zig zag wrap filled with afgan ready to go...been ready..gotta eat first though..Loudblunts making my eggs cold!LOL



eat eat eat!!!

i always eat before i get high...i dont wanna blow my high by eating it up!!!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> mannn i gotta buy me some drug paraphernalia or however ya spell that shit.
> 
> i always stick to my swisher blunts, or my rolling papers....
> 
> ...


damn homey,lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> mannn i gotta buy me some drug paraphernalia or however ya spell that shit.
> 
> i always stick to my swisher blunts, or my rolling papers....
> 
> ...


 you want one of these....baser!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

OH SHIT!!!!! LMAO

damn baser tool kit


BWAHAHAHAA


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey nikk.....i quoted you in my sig cause i thought that was just a hilarious thing to read out of context. you dont have a problem with it do you? it was brought to my attention that it was considered rude to do this. i thought it was funny as hell, so no offense.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> mannn i gotta buy me some drug paraphernalia or however ya spell that shit.
> 
> i always stick to my swisher blunts, or my rolling papers....
> 
> ...


I feel ya bro im still living in the bad neiborhood..lil kids 12-13 eating X like its going out of style.We still got crackheads,but more xpill heads now.Kids walking around at 4:00 in the mornin lookin like zombies..no shit..its horrible..But i like my glass pipes too that are made for weed and not other shit!


----------



## snail240 (Aug 27, 2009)

This thread did a complete 180 thats pretty cool.

But does anyone have a link to a DWC setup running hundreds of plants. I just want to see how they system works thats all or if its practicle or if a could rig it to recurculate into a seperite res so I dont have to deal with roots and lifting. 

Really wanna try out aero I got the hoses but im having clogging problems with me current drip system and dont want that to be the some case for aeroponics to sprayers getting clogged. Any suggestions would be sweet but having the feeling imma do ebb/flow its just seems like a walk in the park compared to the monster ive been fighting everyday.


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey nikk.....i quoted you in my sig cause i thought that was just a hilarious thing to read out of context. you dont have a problem with it do you? it was brought to my attention that it was considered rude to do this. i thought it was funny as hell, so no offense.


Hell nah,none taken my dude,that was some funny ass shit i said.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

snail240 said:


> This thread did a complete 180 thats pretty cool.
> 
> But does anyone have a link to a DWC setup running hundreds of plants. I just want to see how they system works thats all or if its practicle or if a could rig it to recurculate into a seperite res so I dont have to deal with roots and lifting.
> 
> Really wanna try out aero I got the hoses but im having clogging problems with me current drip system and dont want that to be the some case for aeroponics to sprayers getting clogged. Any suggestions would be sweet but having the feeling imma do ebb/flow its just seems like a walk in the park compared to the monster ive been fighting everyday.


 i saw one that was SOG style on TV,,but they were growing cabbage.It was HUGE! I cant find any pics on the net though ive been looking HARD


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> I feel ya bro im still living in the bad neiborhood..lil kids 12-13 eating X like its going out of style.We still got crackheads,but more xpill heads now.Kids walking around at 4:00 in the mornin lookin like zombies..no shit..its horrible..But i like my glass pipes too that are made for weed and not other shit!




yea bra, i gotta get me one for sure. it'll help me save weed.


i just be rolling up blunts like on the hour every hour.

sometimes i smoke so much weed, i dont know how powerful it is until i go to a party or the club or random friends house and they passing out and im just getting started, rolling up more.

so i think when i be on the dolo, imma get me bong/bowl/bubbler or something.

i think i pay about $25-30 for a 60 count box of swisher sweet cigarillos... and i know i can grow through a box in 2-3 weeks....so i figured if i stop throwing money out the window smoking all those damn cigarillos i can just save that money and get me a nice glass bong or bubbler or something nice


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea bra, i gotta get me one for sure. it'll help me save weed.
> 
> 
> i just be rolling up blunts like on the hour every hour.
> ...


 http://www.mystoresupplier.com/SearchResults.asp
cheap blunts..wholesale prices


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

i do that shit with my white widow all the time.....fuckers will take 2-4 hits and say uncle....i'm like wtf? and 6 bowls later i'm looking for a wrap! lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.mystoresupplier.com/Wholesale_Blunt_Wraps_s/71.htm
to be exact...and they got pipes too


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

snail240 said:


> This thread did a complete 180 thats pretty cool.
> 
> But does anyone have a link to a DWC setup running hundreds of plants. I just want to see how they system works thats all or if its practicle or if a could rig it to recurculate into a seperite res so I dont have to deal with roots and lifting.
> 
> Really wanna try out aero I got the hoses but im having clogging problems with me current drip system and dont want that to be the some case for aeroponics to sprayers getting clogged. Any suggestions would be sweet but having the feeling imma do ebb/flow its just seems like a walk in the park compared to the monster ive been fighting everyday.



for hundred plant DWC site?

holy shit!!!

i think the easiest way would be to get a bunch of buckets.... whichever size you can get....i'd go with 5 gallon buckets with 3 gallons on the inside, so you can move the plants like you are requesting? 

but that would be like 200 buckets yo... i mean it would grow some serious trees...

you could also hook up your 200 buckets to like a main controller resevior so you can mix up nutes and all that and keep the buckets water level topped off 

you up for the work?


----------



## snail240 (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i saw one that was SOG style on TV,,but they were growing cabbage.It was HUGE! I cant find any pics on the net though ive been looking HARD


I saw a huge lettice setup part aeroponics part DWC it looked prety nifty. It didnt explain the setup though so it was just kinda pointless to me lol.

I just wish I could go look at one of those big systems so much to learn off of. Frankenstein hydro guardens make me happy.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

HAHa yea i got aprivate owned business so i smoke whenever i get time..no worry bout piss test.im the boss..smoke all damn day and night....like an addiction..HAHa..but not addictive


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i do that shit with my white widow all the time.....fuckers will take 2-4 hits and say uncle....i'm like wtf? and 6 bowls later i'm looking for a wrap! lol



word!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the link, purpdaddy


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> HAHa yea i got aprivate owned business so i smoke whenever i get time..no worry bout piss test.im the boss


 i just got fired monday for failing my 2nd.....oops. early retirement is ok though. golf sucks and i dont know how to fish. i gotta get out of florida


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> thanks for the link, purpdaddy


no prob man i stumbled across it last night..cheap as fucc..but yea like yall ismoke all day..i cant fuction without it..see..im cal now,i just smoked,i hadnt smoked this mornin until just now..WOW what a difference in attitude


----------



## snail240 (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> for hundred plant DWC site?
> 
> holy shit!!!
> 
> ...


See thats the thing you see the light just like me. So many buckets I wanna figure out how to make them movable and work off only a couple res for 120 plants (mostly I only gor 80 or so but I want more room less work).

Clones straight to flower of couse and in the summer it gets hot I got 2 res right now and I dunno how many plants I can cool those 2 res but buy water coolers for 200 buckets............Yeah no thanks.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Well gotta go to work...holler at yall later.Office has called too many times.


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

i feel yall,shit i just bought a new whip last week,i have my kids wit me all summer,just got back from the Caribbean,next week its back to the grind


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

later man, be safe


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

L8tr LB and everyone,,seriously..sorry for earlier.Thats not me to argue like that.My bad


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

snail240 said:


> See thats the thing you see the light just like me. So many buckets I wanna figure out how to make them movable and work off only a couple res for 120 plants (mostly I only gor 80 or so but I want more room less work).
> 
> Clones straight to flower of couse and in the summer it gets hot I got 2 res right now and I dunno how many plants I can cool those 2 res but buy water coolers for 200 buckets............Yeah no thanks.



dwc in pvc fence post maybe?


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> L8tr LB and everyone,,seriously..sorry for earlier.Thats not me to argue like that.My bad


aiight,be safe son


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> L8tr LB and everyone,,seriously..sorry for earlier.Thats not me to argue like that.My bad


dont sweat it homie. all good homie, shit happens. you werent the only one. ill take some blame. sorry if i offended


all is good now.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

god i'm awesome........sorry .....it's my inner weed baron trying to get out!


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dwc in pvc fence post maybe?


yeah man i seen one of those up close,my man had one,but i cant see me having one of those,he had a 5 plant jump off,real slick

p.s by "man" i mean homeboy....no homo


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

[email protected] bugsrnme

you ass!!!! LOL


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> god i'm awesome........sorry .....it's my inner weed baron trying to get out!


you ARE awesome....i work wonders for the human psyche


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> yeah man i seen one of those up close,my man had one,but i cant see me having one of those,he had a 5 plant jump off,real slick


yea Nikk i aint had the room to go as big as that....but when i move/get a new house, im looking for a basement

i wanna go bigger


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

ya, you could just damn the thing up like heath did his tubes....then it's a recirculating dwc......

these are mine....sorry not heaths. just showin what it might look like


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> you ARE awesome....i work wonders for the human psyche


 by flappin' your jim danglies all over bitches foreheads!?!?!?!?!

ya, i could see how that could help people.

you sir are a humanitarian


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea Nikk i aint had the room to go as big as that....but when i move/get a new house, im looking for a basement
> 
> i wanna go bigger


yeah boy!!
im trying to grind out a house within a couple of years,i wanna get a big place,i got alot of kids man,and i need a basement pronto,i got plans man


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

nothing wrong with that pimpin


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> by flappin' your jim danglies all over bitches foreheads!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ya, i could see how that could help people.
> 
> you sir are a humanitarian


lmao...you retarded lmao,im a philanthropist,i travel the world,swinging sassage(yeah i said sassage)and promoting world peace


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> nothing wrong with that pimpin


i got a homeboy who lives in hawaii(i met him thru a chick)thats dying for me to out there,but i feel like time is money,and i cant afford to take another vaca,he sitting on 3 acres,paid 1.2 for it,he got a deal,but i doubt i get anywhere near as lucky as ol'boy


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> lmao...you retarded lmao,im a philanthropist,i travel the world,swinging sassage(yeah i said sassage)and promoting world peace


 so your like bono but with a big cack and a red velvet cape! cool.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

must be nice!!!!

i need some land like that...lol


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> so your like bono but with a big cack and a red velvet cape! cool.


lol,you know i really aint a stripper right?
im actually a professional flutist,im trying to be the next kenny g


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> must be nice!!!!
> 
> i need some land like that...lol


shit i got a crib in D.R,it aint sittin on acres but atleast i got a big ass yard,i just got back from taking my kids there


----------



## snail240 (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya, you could just damn the thing up like heath did his tubes....then it's a recirculating dwc......
> 
> these are mine....sorry not heaths. just showin what it might look like


So basically flood the post constanlty and put air stones in the post? Thats kinda the idea I had just wasnt sure if it would work.

I was planning on seeting it up just like ebb/flow just sumurging the roots in the "tray" sort of speak witch would be the fence post . But flooding it constantly just so I could shut off the pump and it would drain back in the res for easy work and not have to worry about elbow dropin some roots.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikk said:


> lol,you know i really aint a stripper right?
> im actually a professional flutist,im trying to be the next kenny g


 oh, no....i thought you really were......god i'm fuckin gullible.

well that's an awesome visual.....you grindin' on some ol' lady's forehead playin the flute with your velvet cape flapping in the wind.

think about it.....nice, right?


.........


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

i dont live there tho,i want to buy a house around here,something decent,maybe 4 bed rooms,2 bathrooms,it has to have a decent yard a decent sized kitchen and a basement,i dont really care too much where as long as its on the east coast


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

snail240 said:


> So basically flood the post constanlty and put air stones in the post? Thats kinda the idea I had just wasnt sure if it would work.
> 
> I was planning on seeting it up just like ebb/flow just sumurging the roots in the "tray" sort of speak witch would be the fence post . But flooding it constantly just so I could shut off the pump and it would drain back in the res for easy work and not have to worry about elbow dropin some roots.


 if you put it on an angle and capped the ends but left the end open from about 1/2 way up then the post would fill with water to the point it overflowed over the cap back into the res. airstones in the tube wouldnt be necessary just keep the water moving pretty fast. i'd just have a stone in the tub.


----------



## nikk (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> oh, no....i thought you really were......god i'm fuckin gullible.
> 
> well that's an awesome visual.....you grindin' on some ol' lady's forehead playin the flute with your velvet cape flapping in the wind.
> 
> ...


thats the exact visual i had in my head when i said it,oh and p.s i aint a flutist either....coming from where i come from i would been beat the fuck up daily,growin up i played football,now i pitch


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2009)

this thread has been reported over 5 times in one morning.


closed


----------

